# World-pharma.org is still here...



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 28, 2012)

guys,i am still here...if anybody need me you can pm me or e mail me info@world-pharma.org

spend more time on some new forums i am sponsor..

best-regards
wp


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 28, 2012)

if your sales drop too low are you going to lower the prices or just deal with making less money


----------



## nby (Aug 29, 2012)

WP is g2g but way too overpriced


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> if your sales drop too low are you going to lower the prices or just deal with making less money



i cant drop anything under buy 2 x 10ml and receive 1 x 10ml..not possible! no way
i do not sale UGL,but GMP!


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe u should carry a ugl line


----------



## longworthb (Aug 29, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Maybe u should carry a ugl line


I think this mans on to something


----------



## jitbjake88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gmp.... And that includes all the bath tub brews you carry


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Not cool guys- I have used an tested most WP prods and service and prods are stellar.Many mods -reps and other sources use AP when they are in need. Talking price is one thing-loweing yourelf to a bashing level is not what you guys are about.
Plus- this guy is a VERY decent stand up person.Was VERY ill quite recently and was in bad need of meds to relax-they were here faster than most dom.A lil respect says much about a prson-you guys are better than that.Thanks for taking time to read-also giveWP a try sometime-Appreciate-OD


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> Maybe u should carry a ugl line



sorry i cant since i am licensed online pharmacy shop so i can sale only GMP prods!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2012)

ordawg1 said:


> Not cool guys- I have used an tested most WP prods and service and prods are stellar.Many mods -reps and other sources use AP when they are in need. Talking price is one thing-loweing yourelf to a bashing level is not what you guys are about.
> Plus- this guy is a VERY decent stand up person.Was VERY ill quite recently and was in bad need of meds to relax-they were here faster than most dom.A lil respect says much about a prson-you guys are better than that.Thanks for taking time to read-also giveWP a try sometime-Appreciate-OD





Friend,i do my best to help you with your problems.
i always take care of all my customers.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 29, 2012)

ordawg1 said:


> Not cool guys- I have used an tested most WP prods and service and prods are stellar.Many mods -reps and other sources use AP when they are in need. Talking price is one thing-loweing yourelf to a bashing level is not what you guys are about.
> Plus- this guy is a VERY decent stand up person.Was VERY ill quite recently and was in bad need of meds to relax-they were here faster than most dom.A lil respect says much about a prson-you guys are better than that.Thanks for taking time to read-also giveWP a try sometime-Appreciate-OD



A very decent guy doesn't continuously spew lies to others.  Neither would he bash members or super admins of a board (he went nuts last year on some people).


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh I didn't know u couldn't I just thought maybe more guys would be more interested to try a cheaper line knowing it woul b gtg since its from u


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> sorry i cant since i am licensed online pharmacy shop so i can sale only GMP prods!



License number?   You can PM it to me if you want.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> License number?   You can PM it to me if you want.



Good thing I'm not holding my breath as I wait.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

I do know that WPs gear is testing very well whereas most ugls are coming up way short.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2012)

I had labs on the WP Sust amps and it was very good.


----------



## RADAR (Aug 29, 2012)

This is top notched stuff giys, why would you want UGL anyway, you get what you pay for and WP is G2GO with excellent customer service 100%, no UGL for me.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 29, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> guys,i am still here...if anybody need me you can pm me or e mail me info@world-pharma.org
> 
> spend more time on some new forums i am sponsor..
> 
> ...


----------



## effinrob (Aug 29, 2012)

if i could afford wp it would be my number one source but milking unemployment doesn't allow me to buy such things


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> License number?   You can PM it to me if you want.



Still nothing.


----------



## justhav2p (Aug 29, 2012)

Sooooooooooooo If I'm on Trt, and I order from you, my test won't get confiscated because your GMP?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

That's a stupid question, do you think that if you order some Bayer schering you won't get busted?
You need a prescription to not get busted.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had labs on the WP Sust amps and it was very good.



WP Tren Ace is some of the best Tren I have ever used.. 

But I have 50 bottles of Super DMZ 2.0 so i'm good for years or until my liver fails


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> That's a stupid question, do you think that if you order some Bayer schering you won't get busted?
> You need a prescription to not get busted.



I have a prescription, will I get busted for ordering from him?

He claims he is a licensed pharmacy right?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I have a prescription, will I get busted for ordering from him?
> 
> He claims he is a licensed pharmacy right?



Is that a rhetorical question?  Im sure you're already aware that you can't use your prescription in another country.


----------



## Saney (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Is that a rhetorical question?  Im sure you're already aware that you can't use your prescription in another country.




Your posts are making my penis hurt


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Is that a rhetorical question?  Im sure you're already aware that you can't use your prescription in another country.



Even Canada?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Take your prescription to Britain and see what they say


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> Your teeth are making my penis hurt



fixed!


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Take your prescription to Britain and see what they say



Is his licensed shop in Great Britain?


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Is his licensed shop in Great Britain?



I don't know, I've never been.  I'm just saying that you aren't proving anything by pointing out that you can't use your script at his shop.  I'm pretty sure you can't take your script to any other nation and get it filled. Maybe the US and Canada, but surely not a country in Europe.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> I don't know, I've never been.  I'm just saying that you aren't proving anything by pointing out that you can't use your script at his shop.  I'm pretty sure you can't take your script to any other nation and get it filled. Maybe the US and Canada, but surely not a country in Europe.



I'm not trying to prove anything.  I'm not the one making the unverified claims that we all know are bullshit.


----------



## cane87 (Aug 29, 2012)

tuff crowd here.Wp prices are more expensive then the ugl lab gear sold by places  out there sure. But shipping is the best overseas t/a i have used and it always shows up .His asia pharma gear is clean and  excellent quality..No worries there either.Guys that can afford to pay alittle extra for piece of mind, i think wp gear is a good investment.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm not trying to prove anything.  I'm not the one making the unverified claims that we all know are bullshit.



Me either. I have no idea and no way to verify one way or another.  
I do know that I tested it and it's as good as my script test and many ugls are failing when out under scrutiny.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

cane87 said:


> tuff crowd here.Wp prices are more expensive then the ugl lab gear sold by places  out there sure. But shipping is the best overseas t/a i have used and it always shows up .His asia pharma gear is clean and  excellent quality..No worries there either.Guys that can afford to pay alittle extra for piece of mind, i think wp gear is a good investment.



And I have nothing against anything you wrote there.   The issues I (and others) have is the constant lying to make himself look better than other sponsors here.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Me either. I have no idea and no way to verify one way or another.
> I do know that I tested it and it's as good as my script test and many ugls are failing when out under scrutiny.



And many are doing just fine, actually MLG is the only brand I know of that has bombed and supposedly that is fixed, but it will take more testing to verify.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> And many are doing just fine, actually MLG is the only brand I know of that has bombed and supposedly that is fixed, but it will take more testing to verify.



Gear depot, omega, mrpharm, genshi and some IP gear did too. 
But, you are right, some are doing very well.  
I'm not a rep for WP, just giving an honest assessment of the quality of his gear now that I have tried it and tested it against script test.
There is nothing wrong w you speaking your mind when you see bs though. Youre kinda known for that.


----------



## 396ss (Aug 29, 2012)

About to make a huge purchase, I see I can get a first time user 20%  discount.  When I buy two 10ml bottle do i automatically get one free?  and are there any other discounts you can offer me, imma need another  15% off to afford the order.  Does that 30% code for 500 dollars or more  still exist/ stack with new customer discount. I need a discount on the adex also


----------



## 396ss (Aug 29, 2012)

About to make a huge purchase, I see I can get a first time user 20%  discount.  When I buy two 10ml bottle do i automatically get one free?  and are there any other discounts you can offer me, imma need another  15% off to afford the order.  Does that 30% code for 500 dollars or more  still exist/ stack with new customer discount. I need a discount on the adex also if that 30 and 20% discount don't stack, ill make the order right now if does.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> I'm not trying to prove anything.  I'm not the one making the unverified claims that we all know are bullshit.



only one here in this thread that needs to prove anything is wp and his fda gmp claims.



exphys88 said:


> Me either. I have no idea and no way to verify one way or another.
> I do know that I tested it and it's as good as my script test and many ugls are failing when out under scrutiny.



No one is arguing that his gear tested on point. yours and others blood work has proven that. But if wp puts down other labs for being ugls and doesn't offer proof that he isn't a ugl, how is that fair to other labs/sources/sponsors? when he himself is just an overpriced ugl until proof is presented?


----------



## VonEric (Aug 29, 2012)

You can go to the FDA site.. hut the Thai section and search the AP products.. they come up.. granted its in Thai lol.. got no problem with people speaking their minds either but just check fda.. and GMP just means they have a certification for good manufacturing process.. just means they are made like Pham grade stuff not in a breaker or pan or fuckin bathtub.. I was like you guys so I honesty can't hate on the comments but I didn't run the products at that time and I didn't do the research on the fda site.. All I did was make comments.. so I had t eat my words.. I'm man enough to admit that. This isn't to say ALL ugls are dirty.. there have been some pretty decent ones that had clean products that were correctly dosed.


----------



## Vibrant (Aug 29, 2012)

VonEric said:


> You can go to the FDA site.. hut the Thai section and search the AP products.. they come up.. granted its in Thai lol.. got no problem with people speaking their minds either but just check fda.. and GMP just means they have a certification for good manufacturing process.. just means they are made like Pham grade stuff not in a breaker or pan or fuckin bathtub.. I was like you guys so I honesty can't hate on the comments but I didn't run the products at that time and I didn't do the research on the fda site.. All I did was make comments.. *so I had t eat my words.. I'm man enough to admit that.* This isn't to say ALL ugls are dirty.. there have been some pretty decent ones that had clean products that were correctly dosed.



googled thai fda, went on site, ap not there. :FDA Thailand and not on this one either: :: ????????? :: THAI DRUG CONTROL DIVISION ::

So I'm confused, which site am I supposed to go to? I would not have a problem doing the same as you*^^^* if it can be proven without a doubt.


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 29, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Take your prescription to Britain and see what they say



lol really funny when you play the scenario in your head.


----------



## VonEric (Aug 29, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> googled thai fda, went on site, ap not there. :FDA Thailand and not on this one either: :: ????????? :: THAI DRUG CONTROL DIVISION ::
> 
> So I'm confused, which site am I supposed to go to? I would not have a problem doing the same as you*^^^* if it can be proven without a doubt.



Here you go brother.. Asia Pharma Pharmaceuticals LTD - Thai FDA Asia Pharma Products check


----------



## colochine (Aug 29, 2012)

RADAR said:


> This is top notched stuff giys, why would you want UGL anyway, you get what you pay for and WP is G2GO with excellent customer service 100%, no UGL for me.



Another need2 disciple...cool story bro but please gtfo.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 29, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> license number?   You can pm it to me if you want.



you are are joke or you ara a le ???who are you to give you that?
You see i sale only gmp prods? Why you think so?

Why other online licensed pharmacys not sale gmp + ugl? Why..think if you are smart you will see why..

Can you get in local pharmacy gmp prods and they say hey...i got also some home made meds..you want it ?

Come on,dont be stupid and not be a kid..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2012)

396ss said:


> About to make a huge purchase, I see I can get a first time user 20%  discount.  When I buy two 10ml bottle do i automatically get one free?  and are there any other discounts you can offer me, imma need another  15% off to afford the order.  Does that 30% code for 500 dollars or more  still exist/ stack with new customer discount. I need a discount on the adex also if that 30 and 20% discount don't stack, ill make the order right now if does.



when you take offer buy 2 x 10ml ,pm me order key and i will add you 3rf 10ml FREE!
- 20% you can get on orders over 200$ with code first-order


----------



## _LG_ (Aug 30, 2012)

Gotcha????


World-Pharma.org said:


> you are are joke or you ara a le ???who are you to give you that?
> You see i sale only gmp prods? Why you think so?
> 
> Why other online licensed pharmacys not sale gmp + ugl? Why..think if you are smart you will see why..
> ...


----------



## colochine (Aug 30, 2012)

396ss said:


> About to make a huge purchase, I see I can get a first time user 20%  discount.  When I buy two 10ml bottle do i automatically get one free?  and are there any other discounts you can offer me, imma need another  15% off to afford the order.  Does that 30% code for 500 dollars or more  still exist/ stack with new customer discount. I need a discount on the adex also



Don't be dumb.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 30, 2012)

*I am not a rep for WP, but I have used several of his products, as well as products from countless other UGl's and phamacies. I am not going to get into pricing, as many factors will determine whether the increased cost is a deal breaker or not, but I will say that in my experience, everything I have used from WP has been on the money. I have used WP's Tren ace...and it is some of the best ace I have ever used. I have also used many other great ace products, but also many shitty ones, as well. I have also used WP's test enth, injectable Winstrol, and Anadrol....all were very good. I have used the British Dragon Halotestin that WP carries...and it kicks ass. I can't tell any noticable difference between BD's current Halo product and the Stenox Halo I used to use years ago. I have also used other products from WP, as well...such as the Zanax and Valium...and I can't tell any difference between them and any of the pharmacy versions I have used. WP's Viagra is very good, as well.

I posted in his thread for two reasons. One, in all my personal experiences, WP's products have been proven reliable. Two, I know the owner and he is a good guy. Customer service is top notch and delivery times are very good. Packaging is excellent, as well. Sure, other UGL's perform well in those areas too, but I have never used a single UGL which did not eventually have some issues with one or more of its products. With WP, I have never had an issue or complaint about product quality. That DOES say something...at least for me. I am not trying to convince anyone to buy from WP...I dont care where anyone buys from, but I don't think it's fair to bash WP, as the brands he sells cost considerably more to make and purchase than UGL prods. It was his choice to do it this way...because some people want it this way. It is impossible for him to charge what a UGL does...as the cost involved is greater. 

Like I said above, whether or not someone thinks it's worth it to pay the increased cost will depend on several possible factors, with financial status being a primary one. I can tell you right now that if money was not an issue, I would never buy from a UGL again, regardless of how much gear I used. I would "certainly" pay the extra cash to make sure I got what I was supposed to be getting....every time. Well, there are plenty of people out here who either do have the cash...or think it is worth paying for the peace of mind. On top of that, WP's prices are not as high as some people make them sound...because if you add up all the discounts, it can actually approach the cost of some UGL's. Think about the following. If WP normally sells a 10 ML vial of test enth for $140, but you get a 3rd one free...plus an addtional 20% off...then it brings the total down to about $74 per vial. That is NOT that bad, guys. The typical UGl sells test enth for about $45 for a 10 ml vial (sometimes less, sometimes more), so WP is about $29 more per vial. Now, while a college guy might have to scrape for that $29, "many" guys who are settled in their careers are going to look at $29 like pocket change. I know a LOT of guys who spend 1-2K per month on GH alone...because they make decent money. They're not fucking rich...they just have decent jobs. So, just because someone here might think paying that extra $29 is "so much" money, you should remember that there are LOTS of guys out there who will gladly pay it. Hell, I know several guys who buy "all" their gear from Clinics...and some of those clinics charge a pretty high price for some stuff. U.S Pharm-grade Anadrol was like 20 something dollars per 50 mg pill! Yeah...now that is a lot...BUT some guys don't give a shit...they would rather know that everything they get is 100% legit and legal. They "pay" for those benefits. 

I think I can reasnably say that if everyone here was rich, that everyone would be buying all U.S made pharm-grade gear (or similar), including U.S pharma-grade GH...and we would all be paying that super high price. WP doesn't charge anyhwhere close to some of these U.S pharms, yet he offers benefits above and beyond the standard UGL. So, what someone decides to buy will depend on what is simportant to them and their own financial situation.*


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

VonEric said:


> Here you go brother.. Asia Pharma Pharmaceuticals LTD - Thai FDA Asia Pharma Products check



So in other words, ignore the official Thailand website and just trust the AP website that anyone could make?

Cool


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you are are joke or you ara a le ???who are you to give you that?
> You see i sale only gmp prods? Why you think so?
> 
> Why other online licensed pharmacys not sale gmp + ugl? Why..think if you are smart you will see why..
> ...



My local pharmacy has no problem giving me their license number.

Here is a list of legit licensed online pharmacies.   Notice anyone missing?
http://www.pharmacychecker.com/onlinepharmacyratings.asp


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

Again, I have no issue with the products or the price.   My issue is that one sponsor is allowed to make unsubstantiated claims about his products while putting down other paying sponsors on this site.   It's b.s. and all done to trick noobs.    Sorry, Benj let the cat out if the bag.


----------



## colochine (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Again, I have no issue with the products or the price.   My issue is that one sponsor is allowed to make unsubstantiated claims about his products while putting down other paying sponsors on this site.   It's b.s. and all done to trick noobs.    Sorry, Benj let the cat out if the bag.



ALL HAIL bigbenj!!!!


----------



## colochine (Aug 30, 2012)

Dlat blasted WPs shady tactics aswell when he stopped repping for the shemale.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

colochine said:


> Dlat blasted WPs shady tactics aswell when he stopped repping for the shemale.



Yes, I remember that as well.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> And many are doing just fine, actually MLG is the only brand I know of that has bombed and supposedly that is fixed, but it will take more testing to verify.


Not a single other sponsor has been tested using the protocol.  Not one.

AP
MLG

That's it.

There is a former sponsor UGL tested, but no other current ones.  The "many are doing fine" claims are based on "feelings" and "I gained wieght" and similar posts.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Not a single other sponsor has been tested using the protocol.  Not one.
> 
> AP
> MLG
> ...



That's not true, there were tests done on other gear before the lab testing section which is pretty new.   There was just no place to keep them together so they are spread everywhere.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 30, 2012)

Hilarious thread!


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That's not true, there were tests done on other gear before the lab testing section which is pretty new.   There was just no place to keep them together so they are spread everywhere.



Not using the protocol - if there were, then please correct me.  There were guys injecting a bunch of gear and taking a blood test and declaring "off the charts" and other such nonsense with no regard to the time elapsed between last injection and blood draw (waiting for the blood levels to drop for seven days).

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but that is my recollection of the type of posts dominating the discussion before the lab testing section.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

malfeasance said:


> Not using the protocol - if there were, then please correct me.  There were guys injecting a bunch of gear and taking a blood test and declaring "off the charts" and other such nonsense with no regard to the time elapsed between last injection and blood draw (waiting for the blood levels to drop for seven days).
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I am wrong, but that is my recollection of the type of posts dominating the discussion before the lab testing section.



That certainly is the majority, but heavy at one time tested Z using protocol and Dragon Pharma from EK.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That certainly is the majority, but heavy at one time tested Z using protocol and Dragon Pharma from EK.


Z is up in the library already (former sponsor I mentioned).  I am guessing somebody will have more recent results from DP soon.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Is his licensed shop in Great Britain?



90% my prods from my shop are send inside EU so no custom at all and deliver time real fast and always 100%!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> *I am not a rep for WP, but I have used several of his products, as well as products from countless other UGl's and phamacies. I am not going to get into pricing, as many factors will determine whether the increased cost is a deal breaker or not, but I will say that in my experience, everything I have used from WP has been on the money. I have used WP's Tren ace...and it is some of the best ace I have ever used. I have also used many other great ace products, but also many shitty ones, as well. I have also used WP's test enth, injectable Winstrol, and Anadrol....all were very good. I have used the British Dragon Halotestin that WP carries...and it kicks ass. I can't tell any noticable difference between BD's current Halo product and the Stenox Halo I used to use years ago. I have also used other products from WP, as well...such as the Zanax and Valium...and I can't tell any difference between them and any of the pharmacy versions I have used. WP's Viagra is very good, as well.
> 
> I posted in his thread for two reasons. One, in all my personal experiences, WP's products have been proven reliable. Two, I know the owner and he is a good guy. Customer service is top notch and delivery times are very good. Packaging is excellent, as well. Sure, other UGL's perform well in those areas too, but I have never used a single UGL which did not eventually have some issues with one or more of its products. With WP, I have never had an issue or complaint about product quality. That DOES say something...at least for me. I am not trying to convince anyone to buy from WP...I dont care where anyone buys from, but I don't think it's fair to bash WP, as the brands he sells cost considerably more to make and purchase than UGL prods. It was his choice to do it this way...because some people want it this way. It is impossible for him to charge what a UGL does...as the cost involved is greater.
> 
> ...




Thanks for honest replay and reviews!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 30, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> That's a stupid question, do you think that if you order some Bayer schering you won't get busted?
> You need a prescription to not get busted.



agreed!


----------



## Grozny (Aug 30, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Thanks for honest replay and reviews!



^10


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2012)

Grozny said:


> ^10



Thanks


----------



## ManInBlack (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking forward to trying some Test E from WP very soon...I keep hearing how good it is and I wanna find out for myself and quit playing the guessing game with all these domestics


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Aug 30, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Looking forward to trying some Test E from WP very soon...I keep hearing how good it is and I wanna find out for myself and quit playing the guessing game with all these domestics



You won't regret it. WP has some of the best prods out there. Price is not a favorite but no complaints potency and effectiveness of prods!


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> You won't regret it. WP has some of the best prods out there. Price is not a favorite but no complaints potency and effectiveness of prods!



The price complaint is over stated.   You get the buy 2 get 1 plus an addition percentage off for buying so much.   It isn't really that much more.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> The price complaint is over stated.   You get the buy 2 get 1 plus an addition percentage off for buying so much.   It isn't really that much more.



This is why I respect you.  You're incredibly objective, which is one of the best attributes someone can have.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 30, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> This is why I respect you.  You're incredibly objective, which is one of the best attributes someone can have.



Thank you, and as I've explained to Christopherm, I don't have an issue with WP's quality or price.   I do believe it's a high quality product, and it isn't that much more money.   It's the shady advertising that really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 30, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you are are joke or you ara a le ???who are you to give you that?
> You see i sale only gmp prods? Why you think so?
> 
> Why other online licensed pharmacys not sale gmp + ugl? Why..think if you are smart you will see why..
> ...



They also don't sell without a prescription (just saying)


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Thank you, and as I've explained to Christopherm, I don't have an issue with WP's quality or price.   I do believe it's a high quality product, and it isn't that much more money.   It's the shady advertising that really rubs me the wrong way.



thats my thoughts exactly..  

its not GMP... its UGL.... plain and simple.   Its not FDA appoved... Tren FDA approved? really?  The lies is what gets to me...

As for price...thats his thing.  He will have to rely on rich newbs that know no better lol..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2012)

ManInBlack said:


> Looking forward to trying some Test E from WP very soon...I keep hearing how good it is and I wanna find out for myself and quit playing the guessing game with all these domestics





you are welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2012)

Woodrow1 said:


> thats my thoughts exactly..
> 
> its not GMP... its UGL.... plain and simple.   Its not FDA appoved... Tren FDA approved? really?  The lies is what gets to me...
> 
> As for price...thats his thing.  He will have to rely on rich newbs that know no better lol..



-----------------

MAN, THIS TELL ME ALL ABOUT YOU!

Rep Points -2135275


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Aug 30, 2012)

Woodrow1 said:


> thats my thoughts exactly..
> 
> its not GMP... its UGL.... plain and simple. Its not FDA appoved... Tren FDA approved? really? The lies is what gets to me...
> 
> As for price...thats his thing. He will have to rely on rich newbs that know no better lol..



Sounds like you have a hidden agenda. WP is a great source and only sells top quality gear, been on his gear for over a year and have nothing but good things to say about it. As for all the comments on the price, its simple YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## cane87 (Aug 30, 2012)

bodybuilder13 said:


> Sounds like you have a hidden agenda. WP is a great source and only sells top quality gear, been on his gear for over a year and have nothing but good things to say about it. As for all the comments on the price, its simple YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


i couldnt agree more.Wp and the asia pharma line to be more specific are more effective then any ugl line i have tried.When you add in their quick t/a and ability to avoid customs.. ill spend a few extra bucks and be happy about it.Everyone is entitled to their opionion, thats mine

plus like someone else said said,wp has alot of deals going on if you catch them.


----------



## bodybuilder13 (Aug 30, 2012)

cane87 said:


> i couldnt agree more.Wp and the asia pharma line to be more specific are more effective then any ugl line i have tried.When you add in their quick t/a and ability to avoid customs.. ill spend a few extra bucks and be happy about it.Everyone is entitled to their opionion, thats mine
> 
> plus like someone else said said,wp has alot of deals going on if you catch them.



This is why it blows my mind when people get stuck on price talk. With the sales WP always has in the end yes you pay a little more then you would with your average ugl but, WP doesnt sell sub par products.


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 30, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Thank you, and as I've explained to Christopherm, I don't have an issue with WP's quality or price. I do believe it's a high quality product, and it isn't that much more money. It's the shady advertising that really rubs me the wrong way.



OK- and this IS a VALID POINT.BUT-I "think" Hoyle sees it one way and WP see another way.There are guys on this oad thatwould injct Drano if it was CHEAP.HOyle just doesn't aprove of way the issue is presentedtd-and WP condiders it an insult.Hoyle even admits it is great  gaer that really isn't that expensive. I have asked WP to just forget about certs etc and let gear speak for itself.Let the buyer make up hs OWN mind.Both Hoyle and WP I have great respect for -and both are eduated.Now that I proably pissed you BOTH off-I wil close in saying you are both great friends to me and showed much kindness. Ex will probaly jump in here to clarify as I am still coming off my chemo/WE are all friends here guys-OK-I am done-OD Thank You


----------



## kobefan234 (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish I could afford the test e


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

kobefan234 said:


> i wish i could afford the test e



pm me and we can talk


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

ordawg1 said:


> ok- and this is a valid point.but-i "think" hoyle sees it one way and wp see another way.there are guys on this oad thatwould injct drano if it was cheap.hoyle just doesn't aprove of way the issue is presentedtd-and wp condiders it an insult.hoyle even admits it is great  gaer that really isn't that expensive. I have asked wp to just forget about certs etc and let gear speak for itself.let the buyer make up hs own mind.both hoyle and wp i have great respect for -and both are eduated.now that i proably pissed you both off-i wil close in saying you are both great friends to me and showed much kindness. Ex will probaly jump in here to clarify as i am still coming off my chemo/we are all friends here guys-ok-i am done-od thank you




thanks od for honest post!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Aug 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So in other words, ignore the official Thailand website and just trust the AP website that anyone could make?
> 
> Cool



You are typical self-centered hamburger eater.
On AP website is link of Thia FDA where you can check products, but I guess it is too hard for you.
As far as his pharmacy license number goes, believe it or not whole internet is global and that means, even if he speaks in English, his license can be in from his country and you will not find it on Yankee-Pharmacy-Number-Search.us or whatever you have.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 31, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> You are typical self-centered hamburger eater.
> On AP website is link of Thia FDA where you can check products, but I guess it is too hard for you.
> As far as his pharmacy license number goes, believe it or not whole internet is global and that means, even if he speaks in English, his license can be in from his country and you will not find it on Yankee-Pharmacy-Number-Search.us or whatever you have.



He could give us his number and remove all doubt very easily.   Again, I'm not making the claims, just asking for proof.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 31, 2012)

ordawg1 said:


> OK- and this IS a VALID POINT.BUT-I "think" Hoyle sees it one way and WP see another way.There are guys on this oad thatwould injct Drano if it was CHEAP.HOyle just doesn't aprove of way the issue is presentedtd-and WP condiders it an insult.Hoyle even admits it is great  gaer that really isn't that expensive. I have asked WP to just forget about certs etc and let gear speak for itself.Let the buyer make up hs OWN mind.Both Hoyle and WP I have great respect for -and both are eduated.Now that I proably pissed you BOTH off-I wil close in saying you are both great friends to me and showed much kindness. Ex will probaly jump in here to clarify as I am still coming off my chemo/WE are all friends here guys-OK-I am done-OD Thank You



Thanks OD, get back to healing up.


----------



## justhav2p (Aug 31, 2012)

speechless.....


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Aug 31, 2012)

i will just say this he has good gear good service and good ta times.but he would sale twice as much and make more money in the long run by lowering his prices instead of running these buy 2 get one free crap just lower the price douwn to what ever that comes to after the deal and discount codes and all and make that your price.would it still be higher than ugl prices yes but it would not be so high that people go to his site see his prices that are listied laugh and never return.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i will just say this he has good gear good service and good ta times.but he would sale twice as much and make more money in the long run by lowering his prices instead of running these buy 2 get one free crap just lower the price douwn to what ever that comes to after the deal and discount codes and all and make that your price.would it still be higher than ugl prices yes but it would not be so high that people go to his site see his prices that are listied laugh and never return.



Thanks for honest reviews!

about prices..i cant go under offer i have buy 2 get 1 free!

i just read how in USA pharmacy 10ml testo cost 140-160$ so how can say i am expensive..
but problem is that few guys dont know what mean UGL and what mean GMP gear.. they keep want to compare ugl with gmp..what is not possible at all!

i cant do under price i sale..

i sale real original gear,not copy fake!

i do not buy UGL vials for 10$ vial and sale it for 50-60$ and make 500%!!! sorry guys but i know you know my gear is not crap.i sale only good gear.

even copy -fake amps-vials well know guys sale are cheap as hell..but its only oil inside and UGL!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> he could give us his number and remove all doubt very easily.   Again, i'm not making the claims, just asking for proof.



who are you i need to prove you anything..i smale le! Thanks..guys be careful!


----------



## independent (Aug 31, 2012)

Heres some real blood work. 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/158702-pfizer-depo-testosterone-labs.html#post2747617


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 31, 2012)

Luckily for you that you respond very well.  My script test only put me at 1045 while on 300 mg.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 31, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> who are you i need to prove you anything..i smale le! Thanks..guys be careful!



Why would LE care about a legitimate licensed pharmacy selling legit FDA approved products?    Hmmmmm


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 31, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Luckily for you that you respond very well.  My script test only put me at 1045 while on 300 mg.



And I tested under 500 on 200 mgs weekly of Watson test C


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Luckily for you that you respond very well.  My script test only put me at 1045 while on 300 mg.



asia pharma lab test give great results!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Why would LE care about a legitimate licensed pharmacy selling legit FDA approved products?    Hmmmmm



i think you are LE! sorry but really.


----------



## hoyle21 (Aug 31, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i think you are LE! sorry but really.



And I think you're a liar.   Fair enough.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Aug 31, 2012)

I don't know WP but I assume what is his setup. He is from I don't know how what country, lets say Turkey. He probably registered in Turkey import-export pharmaceutical company. He can sell domestically ( within Turkey) products that are Turkey FDA registered ( Anapolone, Sustanon, Roaccuat...), however he can also import products from Pakistan ( Paki sus, proviron..). Thailand ( anabol, ap, ..), ... but those products he can only re-export and not sell domestically in Turkey as those are not registered  locally on Turkey FDA. Those products he cal legally import bulk and export small orders via internet.
He for sure can not import legally any UG and even less retail those on internet. Sometimes he posts pictures of bulk packages, all those looks original bulk import.

What I am trying to say is that he could put scan of his pharmaceutical import-export company from whatever country he is, but this is like shot in the toe. UG competition will report him for money laundering, selling illegal substances, promoting medicine for abuse....
and he will face problems in his country regardless if his business model is there legal.

WP - continue with good work and drop your prices.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> I don't know WP but I assume what is his setup. He is from I don't know how what country, lets say Turkey. He probably registered in Turkey import-export pharmaceutical company. He can sell domestically ( within Turkey) products that are Turkey FDA registered ( Anapolone, Sustanon, Roaccuat...), however he can also import products from Pakistan ( Paki sus, proviron..). Thailand ( anabol, ap, ..), ... but those products he can only re-export and not sell domestically in Turkey as those are not registered  locally on Turkey FDA. Those products he cal legally import bulk and export small orders via internet.
> He for sure can not import legally any UG and even less retail those on internet. Sometimes he posts pictures of bulk packages, all those looks original bulk import.
> 
> What I am trying to say is that he could put scan of his pharmaceutical import-export company from whatever country he is, but this is like shot in the toe. UG competition will report him for money laundering, selling illegal substances, promoting medicine for abuse....
> ...





you are all 100%!!!
this big true :
What I am trying to say is that he could put scan of his pharmaceutical  import-export company from whatever country he is, but this is like shot  in the toe. UG competition will report him for money laundering,  selling illegal substances, promoting medicine for abuse....
and he will face problems in his country regardless if his business model is there legal.

As i say i cant go under offer buy 2 get 1 free...its already 50% off! i sale gmp prods, all real gear not copy fake

if i make or buy AP copy fake and pay 10$ vial,then i can sale it for 40-50$ and make 400% profit,but i can be busted and have problems real FAST!!! no thanks..i am 100% legal and i will NEVER have problem..
but they will keep say world-pharma.org is expensive..but for guys who dont care about life..all who care what they inject.i am still THE BEST!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> you are all 100%!!!
> this big true :
> What I am trying to say is that he could put scan of his pharmaceutical  import-export company from whatever country he is, but this is like shot  in the toe. UG competition will report him for money laundering,  selling illegal substances, promoting medicine for abuse....
> and he will face problems in his country regardless if his business model is there legal.
> ...



Look down, your pants might be on fire... just sayin.  

Please explain how you sell *human grade tren *and the only place you can find any link to you being FDA is through *your* site.

Any one who actually believes this donkey is slower than molasses.

You sell UGL thats it.  If its made on point, UGL is just as effective as pharm grade.  But that is not what we are comparing. 

That being said I dont have a real problem with your prices either.  I am tired of reading your broken engrish lies in *ALL* of your post.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

see this trnebolone that was made by France company Negma Parabolan 76mg/1.5ml long time ago and stop production 1997!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

pic here.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

also Cipla from India made GMP Trenbolone!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2012)

So Who makes it now? other than you


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

sorry, i am only online pharmacy shop!!!!  i do not make steroids! i am only shop thast deliver in 4-9 days and all safe and all who use my shop and buy prods from me are happy..in this thread you can see over 10-15 trusted members trust in my shop,my prods i sale in shop! 


but as i keep say but most of you dont understand!
i sale only GMP made prods..so that tren is also GMP made! Google and learn what is GMP first! then talk man! ok


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

see here what is gmp!

Anabolic steroids Injection manufacturing by ASIAPHARMA - YouTube


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

If you don't like WP or his products then don't buy them or click on his threads. 

Thanks


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 31, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> see this trnebolone that was made by France company Negma Parabolan 76mg/1.5ml long time ago and stop production 1997!





World-Pharma.org said:


> also Cipla from India made GMP Trenbolone!





World-Pharma.org said:


> sorry, i am only online pharmacy shop!!!!  i do not make steroids! i am only shop thast deliver in 4-9 days and all safe and all who use my shop and buy prods from me are happy..in this thread you can see over 10-15 trusted members trust in my shop,my prods i sale in shop!
> 
> 
> but as i keep say but most of you dont understand!
> i sale only GMP made prods..so that tren is also GMP made! Google and learn what is GMP first! then talk man! ok




LOL that right no one makes FDA approved TREN tren today and just cause that company made it does not mean it was ever FDA approved.  There is no medical use for tren.  and wow ten bros out of how many ironmag members. for every one of them there are 3-4 saying your a liar.  


and that video is really funny.  I guess you need a mini propeller to mix your gear in order to call it gmp.

Only a noob would buy you lies.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 31, 2012)

Woodrow1 said:


> thats my thoughts exactly..
> 
> its not GMP... its UGL.... plain and simple. Its not FDA appoved... Tren FDA approved? really? The lies is what gets to me...
> 
> As for price...thats his thing. He will have to rely on rich newbs that know no better lol..



*I think there is a misunderstanding here going on between what it means to be an "U.S FDA approved" product...and a "GMP certified" product. There's a big difference betweem GMP certified and U.S FDA approved...they are two different things altogether. GMP just means the products are produced with good manufacuring practices. In order for a product to be GMP certified, it has to follow manufacturing practives which are approved by the U.S FDA...BUT that does NOT mean that it is an U.S FDA approved product...big difference. 

Obviously, there is no such thing as "U.S FDA approved tren" in the U.S., as tren is not an approved drug for prescription purposes, but tren can still be produced using good manfacuring practices that follow FDA guidelines. Therefore, it is the GMP process which is U.S FDA apporved"...NOT the product itself.

Fpr example, some of our OTC designer steroid companies, such as IML, are GMP certified, but thre is no way in fuck that a product such as Super DMZ 2.0 is going to be "U.S FDA approved". So, Super DMZ 2.0 is produced in an U.S FDA apporoved manner, but the product itself is NOT FDA approved.

We have many, many popular steroids which are not U.S FDA approved, but any of them can potentially be manufactuered using U.S FDA approved GMP guidlines. This is what WP is trying to say...NOT that Tren itself is an U.S FDA approved product.*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Aug 31, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Why would LE care about a legitimate licensed pharmacy selling legit FDA approved products? Hmmmmm



*Not all steroids are FDA approved products (obviously), but the process in which they are manufactured can be.  See my post above.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> hey guys,
> 
> if you don't like wp or his products then don't buy them or click on his threads.
> 
> Thanks





big bump! Its it,total easy..


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2012)

mike arnold said:


> *i think there is a misunderstanding here going on between what it means to be an "u.s fda approved" product...and a "gmp certified" product. There's a big difference betweem gmp certified and u.s fda approved...they are two different things altogether. Gmp just means the products are produced with good manufacuring practices. In order for a product to be gmp certified, it has to follow manufacturing practives which are approved by the u.s fda...but that does not mean that it is an u.s fda approved product...big difference.
> 
> Obviously, there is no such thing as "u.s fda approved tren" in the u.s., as tren is not an approved drug for prescription purposes, but tren can still be produced using good manfacuring practices that follow fda guidelines. Therefore, it is the gmp process which is u.s fda apporved"...not the product itself.
> 
> ...





big big bump..hope guys who dont understand it will now see what even mean gmp,fda,etc..


----------



## Saney (Aug 31, 2012)

Jesus Christ.. 

Nothing is OLDER or GAYER than random people bashing others.. Especially a Sponsor.. If this doesn't stop i'm going to be handing out Vacations.. grow the F**K up.

Like Heavy*gay*Iron Said, if you don't care for a certain sponsor, then go about your business elsewhere.


----------



## exphys88 (Aug 31, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> *I think there is a misunderstanding here going on between what it means to be an "U.S FDA approved" product...and a "GMP certified" product. There's a big difference betweem GMP certified and U.S FDA approved...they are two different things altogether. GMP just means the products are produced with good manufacuring practices. In order for a product to be GMP certified, it has to follow manufacturing practives which are approved by the U.S FDA...BUT that does NOT mean that it is an U.S FDA approved product...big difference.
> 
> Obviously, there is no such thing as "U.S FDA approved tren" in the U.S., as tren is not an approved drug for prescription purposes, but tren can still be produced using good manfacuring practices that follow FDA guidelines. Therefore, it is the GMP process which is U.S FDA apporved"...NOT the product itself.
> 
> ...



thanks Mike, I learned something from your post.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 1, 2012)

Saney said:


> Jesus Christ..
> 
> Nothing is OLDER or GAYER than random people bashing others.. Especially a Sponsor.. If this doesn't stop i'm going to be handing out Vacations.. grow the F**K up.
> 
> Like Heavy*gay*Iron Said, if you don't care for a certain sponsor, then go about your business elsewhere.





big true..if you dont like..live it alone!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 1, 2012)

Saney said:


> Jesus Christ..
> 
> Nothing is OLDER or GAYER than random people bashing others.. Especially a Sponsor.. If this doesn't stop i'm going to be handing out Vacations.. grow the F**K up.
> 
> Like Heavy*gay*Iron Said, if you don't care for a certain sponsor, then go about your business elsewhere.



So true. Gear is still one of the things we the people have a choice to pick what we want. The freakish governments take everything else a way!


----------



## hoyle21 (Sep 1, 2012)

Saney said:


> Jesus Christ..
> 
> Nothing is OLDER or GAYER than random people bashing others.. Especially a Sponsor.. If this doesn't stop i'm going to be handing out Vacations.. grow the F**K up.
> 
> Like Heavy*gay*Iron Said, if you don't care for a certain sponsor, then go about your business elsewhere.



But Pars was your boy right?    Nothing worse than a homo hypocrit.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 1, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> But Pars was your boy right?    Nothing worse than a homo hypocrit.



You better stop or I will give Benj your account number. Lol, jk.


----------



## forwardhk (Sep 1, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> big true..if you dont like..live it alone!



Big true is right! Here's one of the satisfied customers right here! Check out the gear he's flashin. LOL

Trenbolone Acetate Enanthate Hexy Tripletren What it does to you. The Good The bad The ugly - YouTube


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 2, 2012)

Saney said:


> Jesus Christ..
> 
> Nothing is OLDER or GAYER than random people bashing others.. Especially a Sponsor.. If this doesn't stop i'm going to be handing out Vacations.. grow the F**K up.
> 
> Like Heavy*gay*Iron Said, if you don't care for a certain sponsor, then go about your business elsewhere.





big bump,big true!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> *I think there is a misunderstanding here going on between what it means to be an "U.S FDA approved" product...and a "GMP certified" product. There's a big difference betweem GMP certified and U.S FDA approved...they are two different things altogether. GMP just means the products are produced with good manufacuring practices. In order for a product to be GMP certified, it has to follow manufacturing practives which are approved by the U.S FDA...BUT that does NOT mean that it is an U.S FDA approved product...big difference.
> 
> Obviously, there is no such thing as "U.S FDA approved tren" in the U.S., as tren is not an approved drug for prescription purposes, but tren can still be produced using good manfacuring practices that follow FDA guidelines. Therefore, it is the GMP process which is U.S FDA apporved"...NOT the product itself.
> 
> ...




To legally sell product at US market, registration need to be done at USA FDA. To get registration you need dossier for registration.
Factory GMP certificate is just one document of dossier. When certain Indian product dossier is submitted to US FDA - import from India for sale within USA, US GMP inspectors can come and inspect again factory in India, usually they don't.

There are also many products made in USA in GMP facilities but not registered at US FDA, those products are for export only.

As far as Tren goes, I don't know if it was ever approved in USA for sale and I don't care.
It is approved in India ( 3 different bards hold it), was in France 20 years ago.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 2, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Why would LE care about a legitimate licensed pharmacy selling legit FDA approved products?    Hmmmmm



If products are not UGL that does not meant you can import them to USA. It is still legal only if you hold prescription for medical use from what I know. Here in Serbia you can buy some steroids in pharmacy or you can import them for personal use, however it is illegal to import fakes or any kind of UGL products.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 2, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> To legally sell product at US market, registration need to be done at USA FDA. To get registration you need dossier for registration.
> Factory GMP certificate is just one document of dossier. When certain Indian product dossier is submitted to US FDA - import from India for sale within USA, US GMP inspectors can come and inspect again factory in India, usually they don't.
> 
> There are also many products made in USA in GMP facilities but not registered at US FDA, those products are for export only.
> ...



*Tren was never approved for use in the U.S and Parabolan was the French version of Tren back in the day. I have no idea about India, other than what you're saying here.*


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> *Tren was never approved for use in the U.S and Parabolan was the French version of Tren back in the day. I have no idea about India, other than what you're saying here.*



One is Cipla:

Cipla Medical Catalog

our products- predscription-anabolic steroids


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 2, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> *If products are not UGL that does not meant you can import them to USA. It is still legal only if you hold prescription for medical use from what I know. *Here in Serbia you can buy some steroids in pharmacy or you can import them for personal use, however it is illegal to import fakes or any kind of UGL products.



*See bold above:  True...but in the U.S, the drug must also be an approved medication for human use.  A U.S citizen cannot legally import a drug which is not approved for human use in the U.S, regardless of whether a physician from another country writes a script for it or not.*


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 2, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> One is Cipla:
> 
> Cipla Medical Catalog
> 
> our products- predscription-anabolic steroids



*This is a manufacturer in India?*


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 2, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> If products are not UGL that does not meant you can import them to USA. It is still legal only if you hold prescription for medical use from what I know. Here in Serbia you can buy some steroids in pharmacy or you can import them for personal use, however it is illegal to import fakes or any kind of UGL products.



Serbia, hot chicks, legal gears and Jew free!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> *See bold above:  True...but in the U.S, the drug must also be an approved medication for human use.  A U.S citizen cannot legally import a drug which is not approved for human use in the U.S, regardless of whether a physician from another country writes a script for it or not.*



I see, basically it is illegal to import any generic product than?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> *This is a manufacturer in India?*




*Address: *​Cipla Ltd.
Mumbai Central
Mumbai 400 008
India​   *Telephone: *​ 91 22 2308 2891
   91 22 2309 5521​   *Fax: *​ 91 22 2307 0013
  91 22 2307 0393​


----------



## Mike Arnold (Sep 2, 2012)

srbijadotokija said:


> I see, basically it is illegal to import any generic product than?



*Generics can be imported, as long as they meet certain criteria. U.S pharnacies sell plenty of generic drugs...because they're cheaper than name brand drugs. See below for criteria for importing drugs into U.S for personal use:


U.S citizens can legally import any non-scheduled/non-controlled drug without a prescription, but if it requires a prescription and/or is scheduled/controlled in any fashion (such as steroids), it must meet two criteria for it to be legally imported into the U.S.

1.) The steroid must be approved for human use in the U.S.

2.) A physician must write a script for it.



No steroid which is not approved for human use in the U.S can legally be imported into the U.S under any circumstances (such as Tren). If a drug is not approved for human use, BUT it is not a controlled/scheduled substance, then it CAN be legally imported into the U.S. For example, the drug Kratom is not approved for human use, but it is not a controlled/scheduled substance either, so it can legally be imported. "ALL" steroids are controlled/scheduled substances in the U.S and therefore, all must be approved for human use AND require a prescription before they can be legally imported. *


----------



## srbijadotokija (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike Arnold said:


> *Generics can be imported, as long as they meet certain criteria.  U.S pharnacies sell plenty of generic drugs...because they're cheaper than name brand drugs.  See below for criteria for importing drugs into U.S for personal use:
> 
> 
> U.S citizens can legally import any non-scheduled/non-controlled drug without a prescription, but if it requires a prescription and/or is scheduled/controlled in any fashion (such as steroids), it must meet two criteria for it to be legally imported into the U.S.
> ...



And physician must be American I assume. What happens if you have Mexican prescription and import Mexican pharmacy products that are also approved in USA FDA, like Arimidex and test cyp?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 2, 2012)

nice to have some guys on forum who know what they talk..great guys..keep post mikearonold and serbiadotokija!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 3, 2012)

Wp still here


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 4, 2012)

World-Pharma.org said:


> nice to have some guys on forum who know what they talk..great guys..keep post mikearonold and serbiadotokija!!



You should send them presents for their knowledgable input!


----------



## Grozny (Sep 4, 2012)

its  now getting very boring and repetitive to talk each month about this shit fda or not fda approved, human grade or not human grade ... who cares if u dont like then dont buy it, otherwise  u are just engage a indirect publicity for WP


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 4, 2012)

Grozny said:


> its  now getting very boring and repetitive to talk each month about this shit fda or not fda approved, human grade or not human grade ... who cares if u dont like then dont buy it, otherwise  u are just engage a indirect publicity for WP



big bump


----------

